# have you ever heard of a OXYGEN board?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe they're part of Atomic and they've been around about ten years or so.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I beleive they are better known for their alpine carving boards that you use hard boots and plate bindings with. Other than that I haven't seen or heard much about them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

so are the boards they have worth getting? i was going to get a snowboard package for cheap with everything


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Two thumbs down...their boards are very entry level nowadays...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

i only purchased their boots and they seem really great..

may i ask what the flaw in them are


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

They're more so an entry level company now. If you only get out a couple times a season, they're "good" for that. But if you go out alot, there are better places to put your money, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I used to own an Oxygen board. I knew then that it was a pretty basic board. It lasted me two seasons surprisingly with moderate use (once a week). If you are looking at Oxygen I would compare them with the Lamars of the market. They aren't that great but they WORK...at least for a while. Hope this helps!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

There was a time when Oxygen was the shit, much like Lamar, Sims, Avalanche, Liquid etc. If I remember correctly they were bought out by another comapany and it was all downhill from there. I haven't heard or seen much of them in about 4-5yrs though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

These boards are prety much shit from what I have heard.


----------

